# Longest breastfed baby??



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

I am just curious. I have read and I even know of a mom who breastfed for 7 years. But has anyone gone longer? Does anyone know what the longest brestfed baby is?:bf


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

The oldest I have heard is 8. I have also read that the Emperor of China was breastfed by his wet nurse for 8 years.

Keri


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

Respondentmom posted here awhile back and I know for a fact that he weaned right before his 8 th birthday. They visited us for his birthday last year and he was done nursing at that time.

I just heard from her and she is coming to visit in 2 weeks!


----------



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow. That's awesome. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Cool article:
http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...ebMar98p3.html


----------



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the article. Very interesting. I love to read things like this.


----------



## Threetimesamom (Sep 3, 2003)

My good friend lactated for 8 years straight. Her first child nursed for 4 and a half years (1 and half of those were tandem) and nursed the second until he was around 5. Pretty amazing.


----------



## beachrock (Apr 26, 2003)

T
Reading the LLL article (TY, Momtwice) reminded me, has anyone seen the movie "Smilla's Sense of Snow?". In it, a Greenlander mom nurses her 8- or 9- year old daughter for a minute. It's so tender & beautiful! OK movie, otherwise (stars Julia Ormond).


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I heard of a child who weaned at age 10


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Okay, I just heard, on another board, of a nursing 12 year old.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I saw on Dr. Phil a woman who was nursing an 8 year old. She wanted Dr. Phil's opinion on it, what a silly woman. Anyways he basically told her it was all for her and it was just because she didn't know how to set limits. She subsequently weaned the girl. This situation made me feel sad. I personally don't think I want to nurse past 5-6 but I don't think a person should be made to feel bad for doing so. They actually showed video footage of the little girl nursing and it was beautiful, not weird or disgusting at all.


----------

